# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت شروحات :  اختصارات الكيبورد ويندوز 10

## mohamed73

هناك العديد من الاختصارات في الكيبورد التي تسهل الأوامر، مثل تصوير شاشة الكمبيوتر  أو أخذ لقطة لشاشة الكمبيوتر، وهي من خلال اختصار اسمه prsc من الكيبورد،  وهناك العديد من الاختصارات الأخرى التي يقدمها الويندوز، وكل ويندوز يقدم  مميزات معينة، ولعل مميزات ويندوز 10 هي أفضل مميزات تم وضعها مقارنة بويندوز 7 أو ويندوز 8 .*ويندوز 10*ويندوز  10 هو أحدث نسخة جديدة من نظام تشغيل ويندوز، والتي تقوم بإنتاجه شركة  مايكروسوفت، وقد تم إعلانه في الثلاثون من ديسمبر عام 2014، وتم إصداره في  التاسع والعشرين من يوليو 2015، وكانت المفاجأة أن مايكروسوفت أعلنت تسميته  ويندوز 10  لا ويندوز 9 مثلما كان من المفترض كنسخة تابعة لويندوز 7 و 8، إلا أن  الشركة قالت أن ويندوز 10 يعد قفزة كبيرة لها، لذا هذه القفزة المتطورة لن  يناسبها تسمية اسم ويندوز 9 .*ما هي اختصارات كيبورد ويندوز 10*Ctrl + A : تحديد جميع العناصر في النافذة
 Ctrl + C أو Ctrl + Insert : نسخ العناصر المحددة مثل النصوص والصور والمجلدات والملفات وغيرها
 Ctrl + V أو Shift + Insert : لصق العناصر المحددة
 Ctrl + X : قص العناصر المحددة
 Ctrl + Z : عودة للخلف
 Ctrl + Y : إعادة العملية الأولى
 Ctrl + N : إمكانية فتح نافذة جديدة
 Windows key + F1 : فتح محرك بحث بنج في المتصفح
 Alt + F4 : غلق التطبيق أو النافذة المفتوحة الحالية
 Alt + Tab : إمكانية التنقل بين التطبيقات والنوافذ
 Shift + Delete : حذف العناصر المحددة نهائيا دون أن يتم إرسالها لسلة المهملات*اختصارات قائمة ابدأ وشريط المهام*Windows key أو Ctrl + Esc : فتح قائمة ابدأWindows key + X : فتح القائمة المخفيةWindows key + T : التنقل بين التطبيقات من شريط المهامWindows  key + رقم : فتح التطبيقات عن طريق رقم ترتيبها في شريط المهام، فمثلا إذا  كنت تستخدم متصفح جوجل كروم، والذي يعد مثبتا في المرتبة الثانية في شريط  المهام، وقمت بالضغط على زر الويندوز + 2، فسوف يفتح لك وإذا كان مفتوح  بالفعل فسوف ستم تفعيل نافذته .Windows key + Alt + رقم : فتح قائمة الزر الأيمن للتطبيقات التي توجد بشريط المهام والرقم يرمز إلى مكان تواجد التطبيقWindows key + D : عرض سطح المكتب أو إخفاؤه .*اختصارات سطح المكتب في ويندوز 10*Windows key + M : خفض كل النوافذ
 Windows key + Shift + M : استعادة كل النوافذ التي تم خفضها
 Windows key + Home : خفض كل النوافذ ما عدا المفتوحة أو تلك التي تم تحديدها
 Windows key + Up arrow : تكبير النافذة المحددة
 Windows key + Down arrow : تصغير النافذة المحددة
 Windows key + Tab : فتح مستعرض المهام أو فتح أسطح المكتب الافتراضية
 Windows key + Ctrl + D : إضافة سطح مكتب افتراضي جديد
 Windows key + Ctrl + Right arrow : الانتقال لسطح المكتب الافتراضي الآخر
 Windows key + Ctrl + Left arrow : العودة لسطح المكتب الافتراضي السابق
 Windows key + Ctrl + F4 : غلق سطح المكتب الافتراضي الحالي*اختصارات مفاتيح النوافذ في ويندوز 10*Windows key + A : فتح مركز التحكم
 Windows key + E : فتح متصفح الملفات
 Windows key + F : إمكانية فتح Windows 10 Feedback Hub
 Windows key + Ctrl + F : البحث عن الأجهزة المتصلة بالشبكة
 Windows key + G : فتح شريط الألعاب
 Windows key + I : فتح قائمة الإعدادات
 Windows key + K : فتح قائمة الاتصال الجانبية
 Windows key + L : قفل الجهاز
 Windows key + O : قفل الشاشة
 Windows key + P : فتح قائمة العرض الجانبية
 Windows key + R : فتح Run
 Windows key + U : فتح Ease of Access center
 Windows key + Print Screen : التقاط صورة لسطح المكتب بالكامل وحفظها بمجلد الصور
 Windows key + Esc : إغلاق المكبرة

----------

